# height: 100% in Safari und Mac IE falsch angezeigt...?



## mameluck (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

 ich habe folgende Seite: MHS
 gut sie wird in allen Browsern richtig angezeigt bis auf die Mac-Browser...
 Es gibt ein Problem - rechts habe ich eine Leiste die ich gerne auf 100% haette. In Safari wird sie nicht ueber die ganze Flaeche gestreckt und im Mac IE wird sie als Browser-Fenster Groesse ausgegeben und nicht an die Fenster Groesse angepasst...

 Hoffe es koennte mir da jemand helfen... Danke!

 mameluck


----------



## kurtparis (12. Januar 2005)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob's daran liegt, aber wieso gibst du die width und height eigentich mittels "style: height xx%;" in den tabellen an ?


----------



## mameluck (13. Januar 2005)

damit sich das hintergrundbild automatisch and die Fenstergröße bzw. an den Inhalt angleicht...
ich gib das als CSS Angabe an - einfach universeller... ich könnte es auch so machen: <table width="100%"...> - spielt keine Rolle...

hoffe jemand kann mir bei dem Problem helfen...

mfg mameluck


----------



## ShadowMan (26. September 2005)

Hi!

Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden? Habe auch eine Seite mit div-Layern und CSS gestaltet und auf dem Mac sind diese immer anders breit als auf dem PC. Folglich schiebt er den rechten div-Layer dann unter den linken, weil er rechts nicht mehr daneben passt :-(

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

